# ISO oatmeal recipes - crunchy, not soggy



## lmcfadden (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm trying to eat healthier.  I like all aspects of oatmeal... other than the consistency!  I've searched the web for ways to make it more to my likings, but I've had little luck.  I've found some recipes for baked oatmeal.  But this takes more time than I have in the morning, and comes out like granola bars.  

 Is there something I can do to prepare oatmeal differently?  Something I can try adding to it?  I'm not really sure what I have in mind, but if it was a mix of oatmeal, and say, a crispy, crumbly coffee cake style toping, then I think I would enjoy it.  

 This is my first post, so I look forward to joining the community.

 Thanks!

 L


----------



## attie (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello Imcfadden, would you be interested in Anzac biscuits [cookies] an Australian favourite. Here's one recipe for them, it can vary from place to place.

*You need:*
125g butter
1 tbsp golden syrup or treacle
2 tbsp boiling water
1 1/2 tsp bicarb soda
1 cup rolled oats
3/4 cup dessicated coconut
1 cup plain flour
1 cup sugar
*Method:*
Preheat oven for 150 degrees celcius.

Melt butter and golden syrup over a gentle heat, then add the boiling water mixed with the bicarb soda.

Pour into the combined dry ingredients and blend well.

Drop teaspoonfulls of the mixture (I press together and flatten a little in my hand) onto greased trays, and bake for 20 minutes or until golden.

Cool on trays for a few minutes, then put on racks.
*Serving Suggestion:* Store in an airtight container. Freezes well.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 3, 2007)

There are a lot of oat based cereals on the market, if your not satisfied with one then try another or maybe a blend. Just to let you know, cream of wheat is about 100% more nutritious than oatmeal. Also 100% more expensive. Even Malt-O-Meal out ranks oatmeal in nutritional value. 
As for a topping for your cereal and one that you can make ahead, make a batch of streusel topping (butter/margarine, sugar, cinnamon, flour ...) and store it in a container in the refrigerator; use as needed. It will keep for about 6-7 days and if it makes more than what is needed, you can put part of it in the freezer. 
You can also make cinnamon toast to go with a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## Sage (Mar 4, 2007)

I am now using old fashion steel cut oat.It is fantastic.I prepare it on the week end, store inthe refrigerator.In the morning I spoon out what I want and microwave for 2 minutes; serve with a bit of brown sugar and milk.If you try this you won't ever go back to the flakes.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 4, 2007)

Another vote for steel-cut oats.  McCains is a fancy brand in a white and gold tin, but in a big grocery store or natural foods store you should be able to find bulk oats.

Steel cut oats are also really good as "ris-oat-o"--toast them in a pan with a little butter, add chopped onions and garlic, and use chicken broth for the liquid.  Finish with some parmesan.


----------



## aesthete (Mar 4, 2007)

my dad is stubborn and just adds whatever he thinks he needs in his diet to whatever he's eating. I've learned a lot about the versatility of oats from him, as he tries to eat oatmeal on everything. some highlights:

oatmeal, granola, fruit based yogurt. the oatmeal is dry. but it's suprisingly good.

he makes various veggieburgers using oatmeal as a base. usually some chopped up veggies, peppers, oatmeal, potatoes, eggs, and mustard. coated with whole wheat flour and fried. these you can prepare in advance and heat up to eat later. I posted a blog with my first attempt at it sometime in january  				blog.myspace.com/rudyedwards i'll go dig it up and post it when i get a chance.

he also makes some kind of burnt oatmeal dish, that involves throwing dry oatmeal in hot oil and burning the outside of it. despite how disgusting it sounds, i enjoyed it a lot. 

a part of the point is, you could probably add crunchy oatmeal to practically anything you prepare. oatmeal is extra versatile because it can be added to sweet or savory things. 

I hope i was of some help.


----------



## corazon (Mar 4, 2007)

I echo the steel cut oats.  They are nutty and have a different texture than sludgy oatmeal.  Throw in a slice of butter, sprinkle some brown sugar and pour in some warm milk.  yum.


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's another thought - 
Try the overnight oatmeal in a crockpot,
Recipes : Overnight Oatmeal : Food Network
 then put it directly on a cookie sheet, so it's spread thinly, drizzle with melted butter and put it under the broiler for a couple of minutes. You'll get the crunch you want.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned granola?  If you buy it at the store, it can often be surprisingly unhealthy but you can make your own and have suprising satisfaction.  If I remember correctly, my recipe is

4 cups dry oatmeal (preferably rolled oats)
1 cup wheat bran (optional- but healthy)
1 cup pecans, chopped (also optional, depends on how much fat you are comfortable with)
Salt (I add a lot, ~ 1 Tb)

- You mix the above all together, then

3-4 Tb butter (again, depends on how much fat you want)
3-4 Tb brown sugar
4 Tb Water

- Bring this to a boil in a saucepan, and pour over oat mixture
- Add 1 egg ( or 1-2 egg whites) this this and thoroughly incorporate it.

You can bake this in the oven (jelly roll pan?) at 250 degrees F and not worry too much, or use 300 or 325 and stir it often.  Time varies (1 hour?) and depends on how you like it. The more you put on a
pan, the more you have to stir it. It will become more crispy upon cooling.  You can also mix it with any dried fruit you want (recommend? golden raisins, cherries, strawberries, and blueberries)

I enjoy it with cottage cheese, yogurt, milk, or by itself.

-Tim


----------



## Aria (Mar 4, 2007)

I already posted this:   Medium size bowl   

1/3 cup oatmeal

2/3 cup water

Place in microwave for 2 minutes.  Ready.  I add cinnamon  little protein powder   little low fat yogurt    teaspoon real maple syrup   fruit  ground flax

Quick, healthy and easy.

I also posted an oatmeal cookie that has 3 cups of oatmeal in recipe.  Check the cookie thread


----------



## Alix (Mar 4, 2007)

Aria, lmcfadden dislikes the texture of oatmeal so is looking for something with some texture to it. 

I think whoever mentioned granola is going in the right direction. You can make your own granola at home with any combination of lovely things. You can also be very label conscious and find some really good stuff in the store. 

All you need really is oats, maybe some nuts, or coconut, some raisins or craisins maybe, bran, wheat germ, anything like that. 

Then you mix your flavoring, you need some sweetener, usually brown sugar, some oil, and some water, I like to add maple flavoring, or vanilla to mine. Don't put too much on the dry mixture and Do work it through with your hands. It should feel moist, but not wet. 

Set it in a low oven for several hours, stirring about every 20 minutes. You will be pleasantly surprised. 

I'm not sure how you will like your granola, but I like mine with some yogurt (peach is a favorite).


----------



## Poutine (Mar 5, 2007)

lmcfadden said:
			
		

> I'm trying to eat healthier.  I like all aspects of oatmeal... other than the consistency!  I've searched the web for ways to make it more to my likings, but I've had little luck.  I've found some recipes for baked oatmeal.  But this takes more time than I have in the morning, and comes out like granola bars.
> 
> Is there something I can do to prepare oatmeal differently?  Something I can try adding to it?  I'm not really sure what I have in mind, but if it was a mix of oatmeal, and say, a crispy, crumbly coffee cake style toping, then I think I would enjoy it.
> 
> ...


 Welcome to DC!

I like added ground and whole flax seed, walnuts and honey to oatmeal. I also love _Red River _and _Sunny Boy_ cereals (I don't know where you are from so I don't know if they are available in your area) - they are combinations of wheat, rye and flax that are healthy and have a great texture (less paste like).
There are also crunchy cold cereals that have oatmeal too.

*Be careful with the flavoured oatmeals (and what you add to your oatmeal) because often these additions are full of salt and sugar which take away from the reason you are eating it in the first place.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Imc...

I make museli with oatmeal. 
Use the whole flake oatmeal, rather than the one, where the flakes are ground smaller.
Put in an oven proof dish, with nuts and raisins. Bake and stir now and again, until it looks baked, but not burnt. 
Stir in some honey, while it is still hot. When it cools down, put a lid on the dish. Then u can help yourself, from the dish, whenever u feel like a bowel of museli.

Mel


----------



## Lizannd (Mar 5, 2007)

*Don't cook them.  Make Swiss Oats.  Use equal*

parts of oatmeal( the old fashioned kind not quick cooking or instant) and 

milk.  Add a very small amount of sweetener if desired.  I usually use about

1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup milk, and about 1/4 teaspoon honey.  I add a few

dried cranberries, some chopped nuts then put in the refrigerator overnight.

In the morning I add a slided banana or grated apple or pear (sometimes

both )and eat.  If I don't have any fresh fruit I add some frozen berries on

top before it goes into the refrigerator at night.


----------



## Sage (Mar 6, 2007)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> Another vote for steel-cut oats. McCains is a fancy brand in a white and gold tin, but in a big grocery store or natural foods store you should be able to find bulk oats.
> 
> Steel cut oats are also really good as "ris-oat-o"--toast them in a pan with a little butter, add chopped onions and garlic, and use chicken broth for the liquid. Finish with some parmesan.


 
This sound good.I'm not home at the moment but will try this for sure;
thanks for sharing


----------

